# Ride Out too Musandam !!!



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey Forum,

FIRST OF ALL: Great Job, too all of youl who keep this Forum, lively, running and better than Google!!! Hats off too all the member's....
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

:focus::focus::focus::focus::focus::focus::focus:
-----------------------------------------


Me and a few other Rider's plan on Riding out too Musandam, next weekend....on our Bikes.....

I was wondering if anyone here in dubai know anything exciting too do out there in Musandam, besides riding all the way.. We plan on having lunch at Golden tulip hotel, but besides that is there anything else too do out there..


Cheer's too Everyone who responds too this Thread!!!!!
Thank's for keeping it going


----------

